# Pointing Labs



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I had the opportunity to hunt over a pair of pointing labs a couple days ago and I'll tell you, they are a wonderful dog. They pounded the cattails for two hours and never gave up. They jumped 14 wild birds, only one rooster though, and I think they had as much fun as I did. Great dogs and a great day. And oh yeah, they do point just fine!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> *They jumped 14 wild birds*, only one rooster though, and I think they had as much fun as I did. Great dogs and a great day. And oh yeah, *they do point* just fine!


Well, which one is it? jump or point? A true "pointing" dog does just that, PIONT. They don't ever "jump" birds.

Labs dont point. Period. "Pointing lab" is an oxymoron. It's like saying "Shih Tzu Bloodhound"

I'm sure you had a wonderful time though...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well Tex, ya might be right...but not this time. Sorry I didn't have video of the dogs I hunted over but the dog on this video from youtube looks, and works just like one of the dogs I spent the morning with.

enjoy...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got an 11 year old pointing lab and she holds as tight as any other bird dog I've been around. Last year she held on a hen long enough for my daughter and I to come and stand right next to her so I could show my daughter the bird. It was 3' from her nose.

Guess again, Darin. :shock:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That Lab cracked me up. He was a creeping sucker for sure. Not a true point per se, but with some practice and a more disciplined handler he could learn to do it properly. That guy let his dog creep all the way to the pheasant and only launched the bird after the dog went in for the flush. He'll have a flusher in no time. 

I prefer my Lab to flush 'em hard right from the start. Get on that rooster and get him in the air before he runs on us! Labs can be great pheasant dogs. Mine put a pair of wild roosters in the bag just yesterday.


----------

